

Schneier on Detaining David Miranda - qubitsam
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2013/08/detaining_david.html

======
tokenadult
Duplicate of

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6283241](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6283241)

